# Burning 360 and original Xbox games



## AATHENINJA206 (May 10, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I had a question about burning Xbox games. will burned original Xbox games work on Xbox 360? Has anyone ever tried this? 
I did it once, I burned the game to a dual layer DVD and the 360 did read it how ever it was stuck on the white Xbox screen.
Any solutions?


----------



## xoINARIox (May 10, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I had a question about burning Xbox games. will burned original Xbox games work on Xbox 360? Has anyone ever tried this?
> I did it once, I burned the game to a dual layer DVD and the 360 did read it how ever it was stuck on the white Xbox screen.
> Any solutions?


Look at this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/burning-original-xbox-games-to-play-in-xbox-360.589259/

But to recap it would be much easier to rip the games to your internal hard drive......as far as i can see from your recent posts you have an RGH Xbox......so why do you want to burn games?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 10, 2022)

xoINARIox said:


> Look at this: https://gbatemp.net/threads/burning-original-xbox-games-to-play-in-xbox-360.589259/
> 
> But to recap it would be much easier to rip the games to your internal hard drive......as far as i can see from your recent posts you have an RGH Xbox......so why do you want to burn games?


No special reason, I always wanted to burn original Xbox games and see if they work!
And also, my friends have a flashed 360, so I thought I could burn a few of Xbox games for them. They've been dying to play Halo 2!
Do I need to get the XISO or ISO file of the game? And do I need to patch it with abgx360? I can't remember since the last time I tried was a few years back!


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Yeah, discs work, but remember, it's not compatible with all games.  Being stuck on the Xbox logo suggests it can't find the compatibility files.  I don't know if the hacked ones work with discs either.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Yeah, discs work, but remember, it's not compatible with all games.  Being stuck on the Xbox logo suggests it can't find the compatibility files.  I don't know if the hacked ones work with discs either.


The last time I tried I burned the ISO file of the game.
Maybe It'll work if I burn the XISO?


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Try DVD mulleter.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Try DVD mulleter.


Does DVD mulleter extract ISO files? I'm not really familiar with this program.


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

You don't want to extract the iso.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> You don't want to extract the iso.


I'm sorry I'm so lost right now .
Do I need to burn the ISO, or the XISO of the game?


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Iso


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Iso


What happens if you burn the XISO of the game?


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Not sure what an xiso is.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Not sure what an xiso is.


I noticed a difference between ISO and XISO.
when you extract the ISO file, you get some folders named VIDEO_TS, AUDIO_TS etc.
But when you extract the XISO file, you get the default.xbe file plus the game files like maps, textures etc.
XISO is smaller as well.
An example is Halo: CE.
The ISO is 6.7gb, but the XISO is 3.2gb.
They include different folders and files. The ISO you have to manually extract it using DVD mulleter or other programs to get the XISO(if I'm not mistaken.)
Anyway, I inserted a 360 game into my PC'S DVD drive and it had the default.xex on the disc. However, when I inserted the og Xbox game that I had burned before(I had burned the ISO file), it didn't show the default.xbe. maybe that's the reason my 360 couldn't launch the game correctly.


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Sounds like the padding has been removed.  You don't want that for a disc.


----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)

Hey, you can't play either burned Xbox original or burned 360 discs if you don't have a flashed disc drive on the 360. If you have it flashed, Xbox original disc should work even without the padding on the disc iirc, as long as they're compatible.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Hey, you can't play either burned Xbox original or burned 360 discs if you don't have a flashed disc drive on the 360. If you have it flashed, Xbox original disc should work even without the padding on the disc iirc, as long as they're compatible.


So theres no difference if I burn the ISO or the XISO, right?


----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)

There's no reason to either burn or play burned discs anymore. You can just transfer the extracted files to your rgh..


----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> So theres no difference if I burn the ISO or the XISO, right?


Compressed isos, yes they should still work. Though i can't recall if you need to extract them before burning or not. 
The full isos are for dual layer discs, so there's that.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Compressed isos, yes they should still work. Though i can't recall if you need to extract them before burning or not.
> The full isos are for dual layer discs, so there's that.


I should burn the og Xbox games to dual layer DVDs. Correct?


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> I should burn the og Xbox games to dual layer DVDs. Correct?


yes, that's what you normally do with a flashed, nonrgh console.  I don't think it would freeze on the xbox splash screen if it were a flashed drive problem.  I don't think you'd even make it that far.  it will freeze if the compatibility files are missing.  do you have an internal hard drive?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 10, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I had a question about burning Xbox games. will burned original Xbox games work on Xbox 360? Has anyone ever tried this? 
I did it once, I burned the game to a dual layer DVD and the 360 did read it how ever it was stuck on the white Xbox screen.
Any solutions?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yes, that's what you normally do with a flashed, nonrgh console.  I don't think it would freeze on the xbox splash screen if it were a flashed drive problem.  I don't think you'd even make it that far.  it will freeze if the compatibility files are missing.  do you have an internal hard drive?


Yes I do.


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Are there any files in the compatibility folder?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Are there any files in the compatibility folder?


Nope.


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

That's your problem.  Is your avatar a grey silhouette?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> That's your problem.  Is your avatar a grey silhouette?


Nope.


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Download the hacked compatibility files from math, enable access to hddx, then transfer.


----------



## xoINARIox (May 11, 2022)

You can find the files here: https://digiex.net/threads/xbox-360...ompatibility-v5832-april-2018-download.15742/


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> Download the hacked compatibility files from math, enable access to hddx, then transfer.


And for an unmodded console, like my friends flashed 360, I should inject partition 2 into their HDD because they don't have an official HDD. 
Thanks everyone for all the help!


----------



## godreborn (May 11, 2022)

Yes, then install an official update with hdd plugged in.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 11, 2022)

Playing burned games while connected to Xbox Live won't get me banned, right? I know your supposed to stealth 360 games but what about the original Xbox games?


----------



## xoINARIox (May 11, 2022)

As far as I know, that shouldn't be a problem......plus, xbox live on the 360 is pretty much dead anyway.


----------



## CoolMe (May 11, 2022)

Yea no problem, as neither the original Xbox game nor the system will connect to Xbox Live when you boot the game..


----------



## godreborn (May 13, 2022)

The emulator contains udata and tdata, so dlc should work iirc.  I was able to install all these dlc packs designed for the original Xbox, except one, and they worked, I think.  Dlc for original Xbox goes in one of those folders and I think saves, the other or something.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

Update:
Hello everyone.
So I burned an ISO file of an original Xbox game onto a dual layer DVD and when I put it in my 360 it says play DVD. And when you press A, it loads the Xbox animation you get when you insert an Xbox game into your PC or another console. What should I do?
I have all the compatibility files on my HDD.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Update:
> Hello everyone.
> So I burned an ISO file of an original Xbox game onto a dual layer DVD and when I put it in my 360 it says play DVD. And when you press A, it loads the Xbox animation you get when you insert an Xbox game into your PC or another console. What should I do?
> I have all the compatibility files on my HDD.


Update 2: I burned the XISO of another game and it did load but I get this error:
"The region code for this game does not match your console's region code. Please insert a game with the correct region code."

X: 5832.0.  B: 1884.0


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Update:
> Hello everyone.
> So I burned an ISO file of an original Xbox game onto a dual layer DVD and when I put it in my 360 it says play DVD. And when you press A, it loads the Xbox animation you get when you insert an Xbox game into your PC or another console. What should I do?
> I have all the compatibility files on my HDD.


the xbox splash screen should flash once, which means the compatibility files are being detected.  did you enabled hddx?  you can't just transfer them over, you have to enable hddx first.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the xbox splash screen should flash once, which means the compatibility files are being detected.  did you enabled hddx?  you can't just transfer them over, you have to enable hddx first.


It does flash but then it loads the Xbox DVD animation.
I tried with another game, it loads but it gives me this error:
"The region code for this game does not match your console's region code. Please insert a game with the correct region code."

X: 5832.0. B: 1884.0


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

not sure if xbox is region free on an rgh, at least with discs, but the other game may not be compatible.  the xbox compatibility is like 100 or maybe a little more, games iirc.


----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)

Yes, you have to check if the game is compatible with the 360 before burning it, or is the game you tried compatible?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Yes, you have to check if the game is compatible with the 360 before burning it, or is the game you tried compatible?


Yes it is.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 10, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I had a question about burning Xbox games. will burned original Xbox games work on Xbox 360? Has anyone ever tried this? 
I did it once, I burned the game to a dual layer DVD and the 360 did read it how ever it was stuck on the white Xbox screen.
Any solutions?


----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Yes it is.


So you've tried burning the complete iso version and the xiso of the same game, and none of them worked? The xiso one giving you region error could be legit, did you check the region of the iso & xiso in XDVDmulleter?
I would try burning another game (compatible), and check the ISO image if it's region free or not beforehand..
Also what burning software are you using?


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> So you've tried burning the complete iso version and the xiso of the same game, and none of them worked? The xiso one giving you region error could be legit, did you check the region of the iso & xiso in XDVDmulleter?
> I would try burning another game (compatible), and check the ISO image if it's region free or not beforehand..
> Also what burning software are you using?


My consoles region is PAL. I think the version of the game I have is NTSC. Maybe that's why it gave me an error. I do have the PAL version of another game, should I try that and see if it works? 
I'm using Clone CD. Any other program I use gives me an error.


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> My consoles region is PAL. I think the version of the game I have is NTSC. Maybe that's why it gave me an error. I do have the PAL version of another game, should I try that and see if it works?
> I'm using Clone CD. Any other program I use gives me an error.


use dvd mulleter.  I've never had a failed burn with that one.  make sure you're burning to good media dual-layer like verbatim.


----------



## CoolMe (May 19, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> My consoles region is PAL. I think the version of the game I have is NTSC. Maybe that's why it gave me an error.


Could be.. Seems like the 360 wouldn't accept any out of region games (even with the flashed disc drive), and if that's the case you're options are limited to PAL, or some that can be turned into RF.. 


AATHENINJA206 said:


> I do have the PAL version of another game, should I try that and see if it works?


Worth trying, just to see if the Xbox partition is working as it should..


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

yeah, not sure if a flashed drive is still restricted to region on an rgh.  most people don't use the drive anymore, in some cases, removing the drive in favor of a fan in its place.  the power light blinks if the dvd drive is removed, but it won't affect the system.  there's also a patch to the nand that will disable that annoyance as well as the more difficult way of soldering some cables to the mobo.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

Update 3:
I burned the PAL version of a game, inserted it into my Xbox but when I launch it the Xbox screen flashes once and then I get this error:
This Xbox game has encountered a problem and cannot continue.
X: 5832.0.  B: 1884.0
Any suggestions?


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

AATHENINJA206 said:


> Update 3:
> I burned the PAL version of a game, inserted it into my Xbox but when I launch it the Xbox screen flashes once and then I get this error:
> This Xbox game has encountered a problem and cannot continue.
> X: 5832.0.  B: 1884.0
> Any suggestions?


with dvd mulleter?  the flash is a good sign as it suggests the system is detecting the compatibility files.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> with dvd mulleter?  the flash is a good sign as it suggests the system is detecting the compatibility files.


Nope. I just burned the XISO file to a dual layer DVD using Clone CD. The 360 detects the game, but it can't start it. And for some reason I don't get the update prompt for backwards compatible games.


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

use dvd mulleter.  that's what you should be using with xbox original games.  don't burn the xiso either, burn the full iso.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> use dvd mulleter.  that's what you should be using with xbox original games.  don't burn the xiso either, burn the full iso.


I did burn the full ISO on another DVD, but when I launch it I get the Xbox DVD animation.


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

not sure then.  try dvd mulleter and verbatim.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 19, 2022)

godreborn said:


> not sure then.  try dvd mulleter and verbatim.


I should "burn" the game with DVD mulleter right? Or do I need to do anything else?


----------



## godreborn (May 19, 2022)

nothing else.  I don't really recall this procedure too much as it's been like 15 years since I burned an xbox disc.  I've had a jtag since 2008 (still works w/ 0 repairs, but it's become my test system, don't play it).


----------



## me_man (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm late to the party in that I'm just now figuring this out myself. I hope the OP figured this out in the lase 7 months. 
I just want to add, consistent with the OP's description of the reading of the full iso burn, that placing a 360 disc into a pc's dvd drive, it is read as a very small dvd, which only has an xbox logo, and a message screen telling you that the disc is intended to be used in an xbox 360.
I'd imagine, especially if the burning process went very fast, that it's possible only that small partition was extracted and written.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 13, 2022)

afaik, you still have to use dual layer discs for xbox original games.  and, to burn xgd3 requires overburn, possibly a specific dev drive.  I had a jtag before xgd3 came out, so I have no experience with it.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2022)

You need a specific drive to correctly burn XGD3 games.
Overburning and truncating will result in getting flagged/banned and or trouble booting/installing games.


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> You need a specific drive to correctly burn XGD3 games.
> Overburning and truncating will result in getting flagged/banned and or trouble booting/installing games.


Thank you. I was looking into that.
I understand the drive to get is a lite-on iHAS series drive.
Is it true that revision B of these units is the last to be useful for this?
Also is there any firmware that if a drive were updated to, would make these drives unable to accept the custom firmware? Like to high of a version number to downgrade from or anything?
I see a lot of these drives on ebay for around $15. If all I have to do is make sure there's a B after the model number on the label, it should be easy to find one. Would the older ones work too? rev A or unrevised or whatever, with an older build date?

Looking at isos in the redump spec, I see three file sizes:
8,738,846,720 bytes
7,838,695,424 bytes
7,835,492,352 bytes
Do these file sizes correlate to XGD3, XGD2 and XGD1 discs respectively?

Obviously the larger one is a challenge, as the capacity of a typical dvd+dl disc seems to be reported as 8,547,991,552 bytes in my normal pc with a normal drive.

On a very loosely related note, I was recently able to burn the wall, a 2cd set worth  about 82 minutes, onto a single 80 minute cd with IMGBurn, that plays with no trouble!


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

you can tell which is which by the size, yes.  xgd2 iirc, are either 7.05 or 7.29GBs.  I don't know what xgd3 is, but the layer break is different.


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

For now, until I get an iHas drive, so long as I patch with agbx, am I safe to burn and play all of the smaller sized (non-XGD3) games without incident? IMGBurn has successfully verified my burns.
I guess the .dvd file generated by agbx tells IMGBurn where the layer break occurs. It automatically happens at 1913760 for mine so far, and what I've read here indicates that that is correct.

Any other issues I need to know about in preparing discs?
I followed the main tutorial to a T, I'd just hate to screw up on some little detail and get the console banned. Are there any games that require special steps?

One possibility that crossed my mind, is If I have a game from another region that actually is region locked would abgx unlock it? Then I'd play a game for a region that was never released and get banned?

Sorry to hammer so many questions, and I know this probably isn't too fresh on many people's minds, but I just want to make sure I can maintain stealth like a ninja.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

me_man said:


> For now, until I get an iHas drive, so long as I patch with agbx, am I safe to burn and play all of the smaller sized (non-XGD3) games without incident? IMGBurn has successfully verified my burns.
> I guess the .dvd file generated by agbx tells IMGBurn where the layer break occurs. It automatically happens at 1913760 for mine so far, and what I've read here indicates that that is correct.
> 
> Any other issues I need to know about in preparing discs?
> ...


that is the lay break for xgd (not xgd3 but you need to verify them).  the .dvd file is just for the layer break.  you can input one to use all the time within img burn, but do note that xgd3 uses a different one.  you can't boot a different region unless using a jtag/rgh.  I'm a major shmup fan, and there are a lot that are Japan only.  they will not work on a simple flash drive.  abgx should tell you which regions it's playable on.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 10, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I had a question about burning Xbox games. will burned original Xbox games work on Xbox 360? Has anyone ever tried this? 
I did it once, I burned the game to a dual layer DVD and the 360 did read it how ever it was stuck on the white Xbox screen.
Any solutions?


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> that is the lay break for xgd (not xgd3 but you need to verify them).  the .dvd file is just for the layer break.  you can input one to use all the time within img burn, but do note that xgd3 uses a different one.  you can't boot a different region unless using a jtag/rgh.  I'm a major shmup fan, and there are a lot that are Japan only.  they will not work on a simple flash drive.  abgx should tell you which regions it's playable on.


Ok thanks. I was worried it might try and change it for you,

Now, while my game seems to have burned fine, at the break specified by the .dvd file, and verified in IMGBurn, I went ahead and verified the disc itself, and the only yellow text reads:

Error reading Layer Boundary Information (NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION)
and
Layerbreak: Unknown

Is this a problem?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

the laybreak is important.  it's the same for all xgd2, and it's different for xgd3 (those should be the same).  I mean you can burn the games like that, but it can cause a ban if you do something wrong.  @DinohScene or @CoolMe might be able to help you further.  the xgd app is far different from what I remember, and I know almost nothing about xgd3.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

me_man said:


> Ok thanks. I was worried it might try and change it for you,
> 
> Now, while my game seems to have burned fine, at the break specified by the .dvd file, and verified in IMGBurn, I went ahead and verified the disc itself, and the only yellow text reads:
> 
> ...


You should verify xgd3 burned discs with abgx360, it should tell you if you burned it correctly (full) or not. Same for xgd2 burned discs as well.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2022)

Check all ISOs with ABGX, all of them.


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> the laybreak is important.  it's the same for all xgd2, and it's different for xgd3 (those should be the same).  I mean you can burn the games like that, but it can cause a ban if you do something wrong.  @DinohScene or @CoolMe might be able to help you further.  the xgd app is far different from what I remember, and I know almost nothing about xgd3.


I'm not even sure which type of disc this is. I did have abgx go through the image with the tutorial recommended setting successfully, and ran it again, with all green.
I burnt it. IMGBurn verified it. I ran the disc itself through abgx, and it game me those two yellow notices about the layer break. I forgot the exact message at the end but it was green and did seem to indicate that the disc was good. I just don't understand how I went straight from agbx, to imgburn, and back to abgx, and it cannot seem to verify where the layerbreak happens.

I can't burn xgd3 properly, I need to find a drive for that.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

xgd2 layer break is always the same regardless of game.  xgd3 uses a different one.  the .dvd file's only purpose is to tell the burner app what layer break to set.  you don't even a .dvd file if you know the layer break what you mention, the layer break, is correct for xgd2 iirc.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't think the region should be that much of an issue, if you're getting these iso from the internet, chances that some of them are region free, and pal/ntsc isos should work fine on your system. 


godreborn said:


> you can't boot a different region unless using a jtag/rgh.


If you mean you can't play ntsc-j burned games on a NA 360, i'm not sure about about ntsc-j games.. But i'm certain that you can play PAL releases fine on a NA 360 and vice versa, on a stock system with a flashed drive of course.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I don't think the region should be that much of an issue, if you're getting these iso from the internet, chances that some of them are region free, and pal/ntsc isos should work fine on your system.
> 
> If you mean you can't play ntsc-j burned games on a NA 360, i'm not sure about about ntsc-j games.. But i'm certain that you can play PAL releases fine on a NA 360 and vice versa, on a stock system with a flashed drive of course.


you can't play different region games without a jtag or rgh.  we know how it's done, but it's like the difference between cfw and hen to where we could change, the system wouldn't like it probably brick.


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't know about ntsc or pal, but I was glad to see that KOF XII, which seems to have only had a disc release in Japan and Europe, scanned as region free with AGBX.

I'll see if this one gives the yellow notices about the layerbreak, then I'll get more details before I close it.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

me_man said:


> I'm not even sure which type of disc this is. I did have abgx go through the image with the tutorial recommended setting successfully, and ran it again, with all green.


The iso or the burned disc? 


me_man said:


> I burnt it. IMGBurn verified it. I ran the disc itself through abgx, and it game me those two yellow notices about the layer break.


You don't need to verify with imgburn, just with abgx after burn. 
Well it depends on the yellow notices, if it tells you that sectors are missing from the disc then it is. 
But if it was just some info about stealth on lt3 flashed drives etc. Then it's different..

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2022



godreborn said:


> you can't play different region games without a jtag or rgh.  we know how it's done, but it's like the difference between cfw and hen to where we could change, the system wouldn't like it probably brick.


I think i have some pal burned discs, and they worked fine on my flashed drive (stock system). I think you can't play out of region if you have an unflashed drive, but that changes if you have one i think.


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

It says:
Error reading Layer Boundary Information (NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION)
Layerbreak: Unknown
I'm pretty sure the layerbreak is right, because agbx prepared the image, I burned it using it's generated .dvd file, and there's entries in IMGBurns log reading:
I 15:07:12 Writing Layer 0... (LBA: 0 - 1913759)
I 15:19:06 Writing Layer 1... (LBA: 1913760 - 3827487)
It's just odd to me that agbx returns those lines in yellow scanning disc itself.
I may have a flawed understanding, but I don't know how it could read all the data, let alone match hashes if it couldn't determine where the layer breaks.


----------



## erikas (Dec 14, 2022)

1. verify your iso with abgx360
1.5 if abgx360 tells you it's an XGD3 game, you need a liteon iHAS drive with a modified firmware. (there might be other ways but i never bothered to learn them since i own an iHAS drive)
2. burn it into a Verbatim DVD-DL  2.4x with xbox backup creator.


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

erikas said:


> 1. verify your iso with abgx360
> 1.5 if abgx360 tells you it's an XGD3 game, you need a liteon iHAS drive with a modified firmware. (there might be other ways but i never bothered to learn them since i own an iHAS drive)
> 2. burn it into a Verbatim DVD-DL  2.4x with xbox backup creator.


Passed with flying colors (well just green)
Not XGD3
I am using Verbatin DVD+DL, I thought those are the ones to use?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> The iso or the burned disc?
> 
> You don't need to verify with imgburn, just with abgx after burn.
> Well it depends on the yellow notices, if it tells you that sectors are missing from the disc then it is.
> ...


no, I don't believe so.  I guess the wisest person on this subject is @DinohScene .  I'm pretty sure you can't play out of region games with the 360 unless you have a jtag/rgh.


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I think i have some pal burned discs, and they worked fine on my flashed drive (stock system). I think you can't play out of region if you have an unflashed drive, but that changes if you have one i think.


That scares me a bit as far as getting banned. How would MS not ban you for that, unless your're vpn proxied or whatever. Still isn't the console supposed to be one region or the other?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

me_man said:


> That scares me a bit as far as getting banned. How would MS not ban you for that, unless your're vpn proxied or whatever. Still isn't the console supposed to be one region or the other?


you're correct.  some are region free, others may be ntsc America and pal together.  you'd have to check the game with abgx iirc.  the region is up to the publisher.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2022

btw, I'm not sure if this right, but the profile/account file on the 360 stores gpt files, which are the achievements for the game.  I'm sure microsoft could see you're not using the same region.  whether that's true or not, I do not know.  a good portion of games are region free, though not all.  the ps3 also does this.  there are four games on the ps3 that are region locked iirc.  one of them is one of the persona games iirc.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2022)

Microsoft won't ban you if you play "out of region games".
There's nothing that prevents you from physically getting a NTSC or PAL console (depending on where you live) and importing or digitally buying games for it.

Microsoft will ban you if they detect you've cheated your gamerscore, stupidly got your JTAG/RGH online, detection of badly patched backups or shitty backup media that fails certain checks the DVD drive performs and online cheating.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> Microsoft won't ban you if you play "out of region games".
> There's nothing that prevents you from physically getting a NTSC or PAL console (depending on where you live) and importing or digitally buying games for it.
> 
> Microsoft will ban you if they detect you've cheated your gamerscore, stupidly got your JTAG/RGH online, detection of badly patched backups or shitty backup media that fails certain checks the DVD drive performs and online cheating.


I'm talking about say using an American-ntsc system and playing pal region-only games or JPN games that are JPN only.  I'm pretty sure abgx can read this.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 14, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm talking about say using an American-ntsc system and playing pal region-only games or JPN games that are JPN only.  I'm pretty sure abgx can read this.



If ABGX says said games are region free, they can be played on whatever system.
Actual out of region games require a JTAG/RGH.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> If ABGX says said games are region free, they can be played on whatever system.
> Actual out of region games require a JTAG/RGH.


yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## AATHENINJA206 (May 10, 2022)

Hello everyone!
I had a question about burning Xbox games. will burned original Xbox games work on Xbox 360? Has anyone ever tried this? 
I did it once, I burned the game to a dual layer DVD and the 360 did read it how ever it was stuck on the white Xbox screen.
Any solutions?


----------



## me_man (Dec 14, 2022)

DinohScene said:


> If ABGX says said games are region free, they can be played on whatever system.
> Actual out of region games require a JTAG/RGH.


That's pretty much what I thought. Luckily it seems a lot of discs released only in certain regions (KOF XII) are still region free. I know it'll show up red in abgx if it's region locked to a region other than your console, but if someone were to overlook it, and tried to play it with a flashed drive, would they likely get the same error as anyone else? (aside from jtag/rgh) or flagged for it?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2022

Speaking of KOF XII, (since I just did) would you put this in an unbanned flashed console?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

me_man said:


> That's pretty much what I thought. Luckily it seems a lot of discs released only in certain regions (KOF XII) are still region free. I know it'll show up red in abgx if it's region locked to a region other than your console, but if someone were to overlook it, and tried to play it with a flashed drive, would they likely get the same error as anyone else? (aside from jtag/rgh) or flagged for it?


the only games I have that are Japanese JP only are shmup ones..  the 360 has a large number of shmup games from monolith and cave just like the dreamcast and the ps2.  no idea why they didn't appear on the ps3.  and, JPN only seems to be the death knell of some of them, considering the Japanese hated the 360.  those are my main games.  I don't know if you can get them if they're bc or what on the series x, which would be interesting.  one of these games is death smiles 1 and 2, and otomedius gorgeous/excellent.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

me_man said:


> That's pretty much what I thought. Luckily it seems a lot of discs released only in certain regions (KOF XII) are still region free. I know it'll show up red in abgx if it's region locked to a region other than your console, but if someone were to overlook it, and tried to play it with a flashed drive, would they likely get the *same error as anyone else*? (aside from jtag/rgh)


Most likely, it'll behave as if you inserted a non-region free legit ntsc-j disc to the disc drive (flashed or not). 


me_man said:


> or *flagged* for it?


No. 


me_man said:


> Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2022
> 
> Speaking of KOF XII, (since I just did) would you put this in an unbanned flashed console?


All green from what i'm seeing, so should be good.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

I've got KOF iV for the ps5, but I have no friends, so I've never gotten to play it outside of having to let the whole game be copied to my internal m2.  anything that can be clicked doesn't work in the bare minimum.  that's one thing that sucks balls about the ps5.  it can take 40 minutes to copy one game.


----------



## CoolMe (Dec 14, 2022)

@godreborn now that i think about it, i think the majority of pal & ntsc releases were region free on the 360 so that's probably why it worked for me, when i said i had burned discs from pal versions, they most likely were RF. 
Though there are other pal exclusive games that probably wouldn't work if i tried them. Also, Japanese exclusive shmups weren't RF. 

On another note, i had a dummy profile with a modified gamerscore like back in 2012, had like 130.000G or something, all the achievements unlocked etc. I wasn't banned, not the profile or the system. In fact it took them like 1 year to detect it, and all they did is reset the profile to 0G.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 14, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> @godreborn now that i think about it, i think the majority of pal & ntsc releases were region free on the 360 so that's probably why it worked for me, when i said i had burned discs from pal versions, they most likely were RF.
> Though there are other pal exclusive games that probably wouldn't work if i tried them. Also, Japanese exclusive shmups weren't RF.
> 
> On another note, i had a dummy profile with a modified gamerscore like back in 2012, had like 130.000G or something, all the achievements unlocked etc. I wasn't banned, not the profile or the system. In fact it took them like 1 year to detect it, and all they did is reset the profile to 0G.


yes, I unlocked all trophies and I got reset as well.  that's all Microsoft did.  it's probably due to the fact that you manipulate your gamerscore without hacking the console.  I think the first guy to get 100,000, microsoft found out he was a cheater.


----------



## me_man (Dec 15, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> All green from what i'm seeing, so should be good.


Except the errors in yellow at the beginning about the layerbreak:

Error reading Layer Boundary Information (NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION)
Layerbreak: Unknown

But it's hard for me to understand how it could pass if it was a problem.
Is it possible that some other info would be required to emulate the iso that isn't present, since it's an actual physical disc?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 15, 2022)

me_man said:


> Except the errors in yellow at the beginning about the layerbreak:
> 
> Error reading Layer Boundary Information (NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION)
> Layerbreak: Unknown
> ...


It may say that if you're not using a .DVD file.  the layer break is always the same for xgd2, and xgd3 (different)


----------



## me_man (Dec 15, 2022)

godreborn said:


> It may say that if you're not using a .DVD file.  the layer break is always the same for xgd2, and xgd3 (different)


But I did.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022

The IMGBurn log entries I shared:
I 15:07:12 Writing Layer 0... (LBA: 0 - 1913759)
I 15:19:06 Writing Layer 1... (LBA: 1913760 - 3827487)
indicate that the break happened where other posts indicated it should.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022

The error doesn't say the layer-break happens in the wrong spot. It says:
Error reading Layer Boundary Information (NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION)
Layerbreak: Unknown

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022

I tried scanning with agbx with a different drive, same error. I tried another burning snother XGD2 game with the 2nd burner. I got the same result when I scanned the disc.

These verbatim DVD+DL discs I'm using are MID: CMC MAG-D03-64 while the "good" verbatim DVD+DL discs that were more common 5-10 years ago are MID: MKM-003-00, and seem to be considered a superior product for archival. I would be surprised if that could be the cause though. Maybe with the XGD3 disc that have to write past the normal edge, but even then, I'd expect it would likely fail just before the break, or at the end, and not verify as good in IMGBurn.

Could someone with a patched disc that they trust scan it with agbx v1.07 and see if they get the same result?

Is there some reason IMGBurn might not be up to the task? at least under windows 10?
I'm really trying to figure this out.
I might try playing the discs in Xenia, but even if they work that doesn't guarantee that there isn't something suspect (non-stealthy) about these discs.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022

OK. It's going to be ok.
I think something is broken in AGBX v1.07.
v1.06 shows the layer break, at the expected address, in green.
TO ANY FUTURE PEOPLE READING THIS, DON'T PULL AS MUCH HAIR OUT AS I DID.



I still wonder about not only the "unknown" layerbreak location, but the message:
Error reading Layer Boundary Information (NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION)
I feel confident to ignore it now, but what does it mean? Something extra for drive emulators?

It confused me, The original agbx site is down, or at least inaccessible (403) and there was no manual to be found on the newer site: abgx360.hadzz.com/   ( <------ I can do that now  )
I couldn't find any documentation on it that would explain that yellow text.


----------



## erikas (Dec 15, 2022)

me_man said:


> Passed with flying colors (well just green)
> Not XGD3
> I am using Verbatin DVD+DL, I thought those are the ones to use?


Are you using xbox backup creator? and yes, those are the correct disks.


----------



## me_man (Dec 15, 2022)

erikas said:


> Are you using xbox backup creator? and yes, those are the correct disks.


I'm not currently. I've been using abgx and imgburn. I could try it for the burning end, patching too if it's equipped and up to date, but I don't think it will make any difference since it's only alerting about the layer break, which is in the right spot. And verifies as such in v1.06. The discs I made seem to be fine. according everything except those yellow messages in v1.07

Can you tell me the home site for the xbox backup creator? A web search doesn't show me an obvious home to the project.  I'll try it and report back. Although I'd guess though that everyone's stealth discs will have this error on abgx v1.07.

It would set my mind at ease if someone could test one of their stealth discs with v1.07, and see if it's not something that occurs on everyone's discs. I know v1.07 is pretty recent, and most of you were probably using v1.06 or lower whenever you were doing this.

Verbatim is better than many brands, however the verbatim blanks that were common 5-10 years ago (APO), are a better quality disc than what I am using now.
MID: MKM-003-00  -  Superior quality "APO" dyed discs that were more common years ago.
MID: CMC MAG-D03-64  -  Cheaper "Life Series" discs that I'm using, and are what you usually see in the stores.


----------



## vb_encryption_vb (Dec 15, 2022)

me_man said:


> I'm not currently. I've been using abgx and imgburn. I could try it for the burning end, patching too if it's equipped and up to date, but I don't think it will make any difference since it's only alerting about the layer break, which is in the right spot. And verifies as such in v1.06. The discs I made seem to be fine. according everything except those yellow messages in v1.07
> 
> Can you tell me the home site for the xbox backup creator? A web search doesn't show me an obvious home to the project.  I'll try it and report back. Although I'd guess though that everyone's stealth discs will have this error on abgx v1.07.
> 
> ...


XBC launches ImgBurn,  unrelated, why not just RGH3 the console?

When burning a disc, make sure you're also burning at the slowest speed possible and walk away for 45 minutes till it's complete.


----------



## me_man (Dec 15, 2022)

vb_encryption_vb said:


> XBC launches ImgBurn,  unrelated, why not just RGH3 the console?
> 
> When burning a disc, make sure you're also burning at the slowest speed possible and walk away for 45 minutes till it's complete.


Ok, so maybe I'll try it anyways, but if it uses IMGBurn anyways, unless it does something better than abgx I don't guess it would make a difference.

For live access. Of course if I screw up and get caught and banned, that will be the backup plan.

I do usually use the slowest speeds. This drive, and these discs allow 4x, 6x, and 8x. I've been using 4x for these, but I've burnt dvds at 8x with no problems, and buffers full the whole time.


----------



## erikas (Dec 15, 2022)

me_man said:


> I'm not currently. I've been using abgx and imgburn. I could try it for the burning end, patching too if it's equipped and up to date, but I don't think it will make any difference since it's only alerting about the layer break, which is in the right spot. And verifies as such in v1.06. The discs I made seem to be fine. according everything except those yellow messages in v1.07
> 
> Can you tell me the home site for the xbox backup creator? A web search doesn't show me an obvious home to the project.  I'll try it and report back. Although I'd guess though that everyone's stealth discs will have this error on abgx v1.07.
> 
> ...


https://ia903100.us.archive.org/20/items/xbox-tools/Xbox_Backup_Creator-v2.9.0.425.zip
every download of xbc is detected as a virus, but i think this is it. I can't test it right now since i need to set up my old pc, because thats where the dvd drive is. I also have a few blank verbatim dvds lying around back from the good old days. What game are you trying to burn?


----------



## me_man (Dec 15, 2022)

I've burnt a few. KOF XII was my first objective. I'm 99% sure they're ok. I'll try patching one with the Backup Creator program. I think I may have trouble because based on my loose understanding of it, only agbx v1.07 automatically fetches some type of stealth padding info ( SS, DMI, PFI ) that is missing from modern redump isos. I'll try it though. I guess if it doesn't work, I could patch it with agbx, then patch it with xbox backup creator, and see if it makes any difference. I'm really doubting it though.

All the games I've burnt are XGD2 games, burnt and verified with a run of the mill Phillips dvd drive on stock firmware. I tried verifying, then burning a different iso, and verifying with another run of the mill Hitachi drive. The result was the same. Green correct layerbreak on v1.06, yellow error and unknown on v1.07.


----------



## erikas (Dec 15, 2022)

me_man said:


> I've burnt a few. KOF XII was my first objective. I'm 99% sure they're ok. I'll try patching one with the Backup Creator program. I think I may have trouble because based on my loose understanding of it, only agbx v1.07 automatically fetches some type of stealth padding info ( SS, DMI, PFI ) that is missing from modern redump isos. I'll try it though. I guess if it doesn't work, I could patch it with agbx, then patch it with xbox backup creator, and see if it makes any difference. I'm really doubting it though.
> 
> All the games I've burnt are XGD2 games, burnt and verified with a run of the mill Phillips dvd drive on stock firmware. I tried verifying, then burning a different iso, and verifying with another run of the mill Hitachi drive. The result was the same. Green correct layerbreak on v1.06, yellow error and unknown on v1.07.


you still need to patch with agbx. you use xbc instead of imgburn, only use imgburn as the burn engine. Also i've always burned at 2.4x speed. would be strange for that not to be supported. I'm gonna burn it tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## me_man (Dec 16, 2022)

erikas said:


> you still need to patch with agbx. you use xbc instead of imgburn, only use imgburn as the burn engine. Also i've always burned at 2.4x speed. would be strange for that not to be supported. I'm gonna burn it tomorrow and see what happens.


I'm not sure what dictates it, and it's probably hackable, but stock IMGBurn will not allow it.
"I 23:13:21 Destination Media Supported Write Speeds: 4x, 6x, 8x"
If I try to set it lower, it will say speed mis-compare, or something like that and automatically bump it up to 4x and start burning.

I was going to try xbox backup creator just now, but then got to searching for details on iHas drives, rev. B, etc, etc. Then searching, and reading, I came across a post from Dinoh, mentioning BurnerMax.

A couple searches later, and here I am currently burning my first xgd3 game. Fingers crossed.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2022

It made it past the layer break!! 

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2022

Well I think my first XGD3 disc burn was a success. Verifies as good in agbx 1.06 (with notices about lack of online capabilities) and 1.07 gives the same "NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION" error and reports the layerbreak as "unknown"




	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2022

I tried XBC. One I burned through it's internal engine, one I had it send to IMGBurn.
The results were the same, and the same as before. "NO ADDITIONAL SENSE INFORMATION"
Both times I encountered these errors,



 told it to continue, and ended up with a disc that (mostly) verified clean.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2022

I guess the video error doesn't matter
below is quoted from abgx360.hadzz.com
2012/01/03
abgx360 v1.0.6 released!
..................................................
Note: The way video is checked/fixed is now a little different for both XGD2 and XGD3. The previous way was to check/fix both L0 video and L1 video off of L0, and then to check/fix "SplitVid" (L1 video on L1) afterwards by comparing it to L1 video on L0. Since XGD3 has no room for L1 video on L0, and to keep things consistent, video will now always be checked/fixed according to L0 on L0 and L1 on L1, and the "SplitVid" check is now gone (nominally). The only effective difference is that L1 video on L0 is no longer checked, *but this is not a problem... it's not even supposed to be there and it's not visible to the host console when using a "safe" custom firmware*. You can rest assured that only old and unsafe custom firmwares will read L1 video from L0; newer ones will read it properly from L1 (this is necessary in order to replicate the read/seek performance of an original disc).

There is also a big annoying yellow message if you have "Check/Fix Video padding" enabled and you check an XGD2 game with L1 video on L0 (or any data in that area). To make the message go away you will need to either add command line option "--pL0" to confirm that you want to blank it out (*XGD2 ISOs without L1 video on L0 will appear to have bad video data when checked with older versions of abgx360), or you can simply disable "Check/Fix Video padding", as it still makes no difference in terms of stealth.*.. this option only exists as a way to make sure ISOs are "clean", with no extra data in areas that aren't CRC checked. Note that this version of abgx360 doesn't care about L1 video on L0... it will pad L0 video with zeroes whenever video is autofixed or manually patched.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2022

I guess he's saying the video padding doesn't really matter. I'm thinking that's why it's handled differently in XBC vs AGBX. It seems that older versions took better care to patch it?

Here he goes a little further:


I'd just as soon have it all intact, but if it doesn't matter, it doesn't matter.

I still wish I know what that error around the layerbreak is about. I really doubt it's harmful, but ?????


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 17, 2022)

Honestly I feel you're better off with an Xkey these days.
I haven't burned a 360 backup in a decade orso haha.


----------

